# Sealed Plans?



## RJJ (Jan 14, 2010)

How often do you all check the seal on the plan to see if it is real? Just had one that the supposed person licence had expired in 2007.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

I've run accross the same situation before. If I get new design professional that I don't know, then I check their seal. Reminds me of a truss company about 20 years ago that had been using the stamp of an engineer that had been dead for several years.


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

Almost always unless I know the Design Pro personally or familiar with them because they have done work in the jurisdiction(s) lately and they were previously checked.

I had one where the owner decided to submit drawings completed a few years ago. The architect since passed away.

In 2004, drawings were submitted by an unlicensed person who had a rubber seal and an embossing seal made using his own name and the number of an architect in another part of the state. In Ohio, a signature under an embossed seal on the front page of all drawing sets and specifications is required for architects on all commercial projects.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

I check them on a regular basis for out of towners, The locals after the expiration dates, all expire in June. Takes about 1 minute online. I have embarashed a few when I call to tell them they have expired. Had one structural engineer sign off on a special inspection for a large steel building when I ran his number he lived 2800 miles away. There was no way for him to have done that inspection within 24 hours. Turned him into the engineers state liscense board.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

*HOLY CRAP*

I cannot believe this thread.  I just checked the seal of one of the architects that I am having a MAJOR problem with on an impossible, noncompliant project that I inherited.  His license is EXPIRED.

Looks like I will be sending out a letter tomorrow morning!  I am waiting for him to redraw prints for 7 months.  I have rejected all 3 submissions so far because they are not even close to being remotely code compliant.

Thanks for starting this thread!!!!

This board is awesome.  Thanks to RJJ for getting this board started.  I will donate money to whoever runs this board!


----------



## RJJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

Jeff: I only planted the seed! It is your know how and skill that has made this happen. We still have a ways to grow, so please don't bail yet. In time, we will be able to form a group to operate and administer this site. For me money is not an problem as you know. Others have expressed the same.

Perhaps over the next few months we can plan and set a course for the management of this site.

Yes!!!! This is an unbelievable site and a place we can come and share ideas, interpretations of the code and have fun. The boundaries are unlimited. Just think, In a simple post you can get the weather report accross the country, including wind chill and snow depth. Turn the page and you have a ul rating thread. Scroll down and employment section. This site is just the tip of an iceberg. In time we should be able to have some real impact throughout the country on how and what codes get approved. The sky is the limited.

However, This is about checking seals! Sometimes we take them for granted. Just caught one in another ahj that was fudged. So the questions what to do, besides rejecting it.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

How many check to insure any changes to a sealed set of plans were actually made by the DP. Had this come up a couple times, when the applicant submits a set of plans with red lines and a quick call to the DP revels that they didn’t know anything about changes.


----------



## Forest (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

This is something I to have never looked at .I will begin checking. Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Jeff: I only planted the seed! It is your know how and skill that has made this happen. We still have a ways to grow, so please don't bail yet. In time, we will be able to form a group to operate and administer this site. For me money is not an problem as you know. Others have expressed the same.


There we go with perception and intent again.  

No rush whatsoever and just kidding about the money thing.  This is not a burden financially or workload wise.  There are plenty of moderators and a backup administrator so no issues on my end.  I am still excited to be here and really enjoy hosting this.  As posts increase, I read a smaller percentage of them so help from the moderators is truly appreciated.  If we ever need to make some moderator changes, let me know.

Back to the OP so we don't have thread drift:

After my situation, I advise everyone to at least spot check seals from DPs.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?



> No rush whatsoever and just kidding about the money thing. This is not a burden financially or workload wise.


Thats great news and you had me at money


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

I have found people who do not exist in additon to expired or lapsed registrations.  The name and numbers were made up and the seals fabricated under the fake names.  The law enforcement people tend to get interested in those cases.  I check them all!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

Great topic.

Q. Now that a *AHJ* approved a set of plans and the project is underway and *the AHJ *caught the illegal stamp or fake stamp, what do you do?

Report it to the state license board?

Stop the project?

Call your City's attorney?

Just wondering


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

Pc,

I would start with the City's shark.  However, if you are a registered professional you probably also have a duty to also report it to the State Board.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

I will be sending a letter to the permit applicant rejecting the prints under the PA-UCC and that's it.  Whatever they want to do from there is not my problem.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

jar546,

Original post edited. Meant to be a general question for all as to what to do next.


----------



## High Desert (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

Pcinspector1, I would do all three. I would also reference Sections 105.4 and 105.6 of the IBC for Validity of permit and Revocation based on issuance in error.


----------



## Alias (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

We have no one locally that is licensed so I check every set of plans for the stamp and the expiration date.  As to engineers, we have one locally and he is a civil engineer.

With the checking on the revisions, I will definitely keep an eye on this one.

Sue, stamp, we don't need no stinkin' stamp.........  :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

Finding out that this happens from time to time that Arch. & Eng. forget or don't keep up with all the states license renewals that they work in. I had one that was fine when I approved the project and issued permits but now the Engineer is no longer listed. I called the state board and was told the Engineer has'nt renewed his license.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Sealed Plans?

On plan revisions, require a response letter from the Design Professional for resubmittal.


----------

